# btu,s Loblolly Pine?



## Silenced38 (Sep 10, 2014)

Im trying to find the btus per cord of Loblolly Pine. I think it is  also called yellow pine but not sure. The only thing i found said 22 million. But thats hard to believe since red oak only has 24m. Trying to decide if its worth my time.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Most pines are 13 -18 mBTU / cord. I burn lotsa pine - dries in 6-12 months, lights quickly, splits easily.

https://chimneysweeponline.com/howood.htm


----------



## Silenced38 (Sep 10, 2014)

I found this.
Table 1. Fuel Woods and Their Characteristics


SOUTHERN PINE (Shortleaf, Loblolly)

Heating Value: Density: Comments:

Heating Value:

Heating Value: Density: Comments:

1 cord = 22.0 million BTU’s* 1 cord = 2,936 pounds Easy to split, few sparks, heavy smoke, easy to burn, poor coaling qualities


----------



## Silenced38 (Sep 10, 2014)

Its from this paper. 
Oklahoma Cooperative Extension Service NREM-9440






Firewood: How to Obtain, Measure, Season, and Burn


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 10, 2014)

Pine is a dense softwood but seems a stretch that any pine yields 22 mBTU. I think that's skewed on the high side. Everybody else reports mid teens.


----------



## Silenced38 (Sep 10, 2014)

dougand3 said:


> Pine is a dense softwood but seems a stretch that any pine yields 22 mBTU. I think that's skewed on the high side. Everybody else reports mid teens.


Thats what i think. But it is the densest of the pine family. That paper is the only one i can find that actually list loblolly pine. None of the rest even show it.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 10, 2014)

If you have loblolly, buck it, split it, dry it and and burn it.


----------



## Jutt77 (Sep 10, 2014)

Silenced38 said:


> Thats what i think. But it is the densest of the pine family. That paper is the only one i can find that actually list loblolly pine. None of the rest even show it.



Pinon pine is probably the most dense of the pines.


----------



## Silenced38 (Sep 10, 2014)

Jutt77 said:


> Pinon pine is probably the most dense of the pines.


I dont know. I was hoping somebody knew for sure or had a link to a btu comparison chart that list loblolly.


----------



## BCC_Burner (Sep 10, 2014)

dougand3 said:


> Pine is a dense softwood but seems a stretch that any pine yields 22 mBTU. I think that's skewed on the high side. Everybody else reports mid teens.




Pinion pine puts out 26-27 million BTU/cord.


----------



## Silenced38 (Sep 10, 2014)

BCC_Burner said:


> Pinion pine puts out 26-27 million BTU/cord.


So then its Possible. See i didnt think any pine was that high.


----------



## Jutt77 (Sep 10, 2014)

BTU charts are all over the place anyways.  If that loblolly is easy to scrounge then I would go for it.  Pine is nice to mix with hardwoods or as primary during shoulder season or all year depending where you live.


----------



## BCC_Burner (Sep 10, 2014)

Silenced38 said:


> So then its Possible. See i didnt think any pine was that high.



Indeed, Pinion grows in high desert climates at an extremely slow rate.  Very high density, high BTU wood with a fantastic aroma while it burns.


----------



## Silenced38 (Sep 10, 2014)

Im just trying to learn which woods are worth my time and effort. I have access to so much free wood that anything less than 22 mbtu per cord just isnt worth it. The only advantage is it dries quick. And i need some thatll be ready for next year. After that i have tons of oak and hickory


----------



## BCC_Burner (Sep 10, 2014)

There is more that determines the overall quality of various kinds of wood for heating than just the BTU ratings.


----------



## Silenced38 (Sep 10, 2014)

BCC_Burner said:


> There is more that determines the overall quality of various kinds of wood for heating than just the BTU ratings.


you are correct and pls dont get me wrong. if i have to cut a tree i do my best not to let it go to waste. my neighbor has a standing dead pine in his fence row that ill have to get this weekend. it just seems more prudent to get the most btus for the effort. And this will be my first season with an epa approved stove. im just trying to learn all i can. i am extremely grateful for all the help and info.


----------



## Shawn Curry (Sep 10, 2014)

The Janka Hardness scale puts SYP right between Douglas Fir and Silver Maple.  The JH scale is used a lot by woodworkers, and I find it lines up pretty much exactly with pounds per cord, and btus per cord, listed by most BTU charts.  So, given it's hardness, and cross referencing Sweep's BTU estimates, I'm thinking 17.4 MBTU/cord.


----------



## Silenced38 (Sep 11, 2014)

So the consciences  is about 17 mbtus. I guess the reason for pine is quick hot fires in the morning during the shoulder season.


----------



## Seanm (Sep 11, 2014)

Silenced38 said:


> So the consciences  is about 17 mbtus. I guess the reason for pine is quick hot fires in the morning during the shoulder season.


And then theres us out west..... Its just as well I guess as I dont have the space to get 3 years ahead.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 11, 2014)

Silenced38 said:


> I guess the reason for pine is quick hot fires in the morning during the shoulder season.


It depends on your climate. Good to mix half pine / half locust or hickory and have a quick starting / long burning fire. Or unless it's a cold spell, I may use 100% pine. (Mid South climate - H35* L20* = cold spell).  And the term "shoulder season" is variable. Deep winter in the Mid South is shoulder season to most.


----------



## Silenced38 (Sep 11, 2014)

dougand3 said:


> It depends on your climate. Good to mix half pine / half locust or hickory and have a quick starting / long burning fire. Or unless it's a cold spell, I may use 100% pine. (Mid South climate - H35* L20* = cold spell).  And the term "shoulder season" is variable. Deep winter in the Mid South is shoulder season to most.


Youre right. Cold as some of the guys see. I wouldnt want to leave the house.


----------



## Silenced38 (Sep 11, 2014)

Bought a (Complete guide to the woodlot) magazine. And its firewood btu chart says 22 mbtus per cord for loblolly and short leaf pine.


----------



## Shawn Curry (Sep 11, 2014)

Understand these are really just estimates, and only meaningful for comparison purposes of wood A vs wood B.  These numbers seem to be skewed avg 3-4MBTU higher than chimney sweep's estimates.  Your mileage may vary, depending on several factors, like the dryness of your wood and the efficiency of your stove.


----------



## Silenced38 (Sep 11, 2014)

Shawn Curry said:


> Understand these are really just estimates, and only meaningful for comparison purposes of wood A vs wood B.  These numbers seem to be skewed avg 3-4MBTU higher than chimney sweep's estimates.  Your mileage may vary, depending on several factors, like the dryness of your wood and the efficiency of your stove.


Thats cool. Like i say im trying to learn. Thats why i asked here.  To get views from  people with experience. I was told my whole life "dont burn pine youll burn your house down!"  In fact ive been told that just last week. But yall have convinced me.


----------



## Shawn Curry (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah it's definitely good as far as pine goes.  I have some red pine I'll be burning next year.  Turns out it's better BTUs than the silver maple that's 1/2 of my main fuel supply for this year.

I always thought it was a no-no too.  Actually it probably is, if you try to burn wet wood like your average homeowner.


----------



## Silenced38 (Sep 11, 2014)

Shawn Curry said:


> Yeah it's definitely good as far as pine goes.  I have some red pine I'll be burning next year.  Turns out it's better BTUs than the silver maple that's 1/2 of my main fuel supply for this year.
> 
> I always thought it was a no-no too. Actually it probably is, if you try to burn wet wood like your average homeowner.


Yeah. Im trying to get 3 years ahead. Buts its all oak. Wont have anything ready for next year.


----------



## Seanm (Sep 11, 2014)

I think the problem with pine (and I burn a lot of it) is that it will burn fairly wet. When dry it can burn very hot so when you combine poor burning practices that bung up the stacks and then add a hot raging fire you may get a chimney fire and then people turn around and blame it on the wood! I find it funny when people are asked if their wood is dry and they say "oh yeah it will burn". I wish I had some of your pine as mines at 15.3 mbtu, Im happy at least half my stack is higher btu wood.


----------



## Silenced38 (Sep 11, 2014)

Seanm said:


> I think the problem with pine (and I burn a lot of it) is that it will burn fairly wet. When dry it can burn very hot so when you combine poor burning practices that bung up the stacks and then add a hot raging fire you may get a chimney fire and then people turn around and blame it on the wood! I find it funny when people are asked if their wood is dry and they say "oh yeah it will burn". I wish I had some of your pine as mines at 15.3 mbtu, Im happy at least half my stack is higher btu wood.


Thats what i think happened also. Burning an old smoke dragon, creosote up the pipe, tthrow in some pine and house fire! Im really luck where i live i have access to high btu wood


----------

